# Sights and Scenes from Offshore



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Here are a few different views during my recent offshore fishing trip.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

I really like the rod shot. Very interesting. 

Nice ones all the way around. 

What settings/lens did you use on the bow shot? Looks like a tough shot with the drastic contrast differentials.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice shot looking down the rod.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Really great!!


----------



## Crawdaddy (May 24, 2004)

Great Pics Capt. Ray


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

The rod tip shot is unique...I like it!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Thanks for looking and commenting everyone.


Saltwater Servitude said:


> What settings/lens did you use on the bow shot? Looks like a tough shot with the drastic contrast differentials.


It was tough especially on a moving boat. Having a 17-85 IS lens made this shot possible. 1/40 sec, f22 @ ISO-100 while bracing the camera against a guard rail. Had to straighten up horizon during post processing.


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

great pics


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice Pics!!!!


----------



## Lpescador (Dec 27, 2005)

good photos there


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Spectacular shots Ray. pics taken on the "blue water" can be some of the most breathtaking of all. 

They can't compare to being there and catching the salt air in your nostrils and feeling it on your skin but for those that can't get out they do demonstrate the infinite beauty of God's paintbrush.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Hmmm, which is "best"?*

I think I prefer the first, which is a little strange since I preach detail all the time. Lost of different levels of interest and subject layering. It immediately reminded me of a shot with a totally different subject, but same composition I'll try to post tonight.

Ray, you didn't take a tripod to level the horizon? :rotfl:


----------

